# Iron Within



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's an extract from Rob Sanders' _Iron Within_, a short story in the forthcoming _Age of Darkness._ Nice to see Perturabo's sons get some love, though I would like to see a full length novel. Have a look here. At least we know the whole legion didn't give themseleves over to the heresy.

EDIT: Should have checked the _Age of Darkness_ thread. My bad. Commissar Ploss, please put this thread out of it's misery.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I read the abstract on the home page of black library... and I $$$$$$ in my pants.


----------

